# CRITIQUES NEEDED -- additional photo added, post #21



## susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

It was a LOT of hard work, but I believe we are now ready for the Whitemans' NW Winter Drive, no matter how much it rains!

I've posted a photo of today's training drive. Please, if anyone has any critiques of our turnout, let me know! I'm new to this sort of driving. Mingus was such a good sport about it all, although he wasn't sure about the goggles. I think that instead of a whip, I may bring a paddle -- for the water, not for him!

You wouldn't believe the trouble I had finding a life jacket to fit Mingus! And as you may have noticed, this rig is NOT an easy entry. Fortunately, the raging torrent prevented him from moving before I asked.


----------



## Renee (Dec 16, 2010)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Dec 16, 2010)

omg!! awesome!, we needed some of those here this past week!! it flooded my mom out, they had to be evacuated by boat!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy cow! What an amazing adventure! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 16, 2010)

That's one tough life jacket to pull that boat with. No breastcollar or nuthin'!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 16, 2010)

Well... I think the lifejacket is a good fit but maybe you would like to get one with a cute ducky print or something in the future. It looks like the shafts are at a bit of an angle but that I to be expected I suppose considering they are hooked to a river raft. The canopy over you is a nice touch although you may want to put it down in the event of high winds. And I think you were on the right track with the goggles even if he didn't love them. Eye protection is a must in these situations.

All in all I think you two are on to something wonderful


----------



## jleonard (Dec 16, 2010)

Might want to add that snorkel mentioned in the other thread





You know, swimming is a great way to condition horses, you should consider yourselves lucky! We have to pay to swim our horses around here!


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think a ducky print would be FAB-U-LOUS! Very funny Susanne, thanks for the laugh today!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 16, 2010)

That is wonderful!!! I especially like the life jacket, but fear that I would have to mark you down for turnout because it clashes with the yellow raft. And no brown gloves or apron???


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 16, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Relic (Dec 16, 2010)

OMG love it so funny..super hero Mingus to the rescue


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 16, 2010)

Well of course you & Mingus would come up with something like this...next thing you know we are all going to have to meet your standard as they incorporate "rapid river road crossing" into our versatility class. Way to go Susanne! Oh well, from one old crip to another, if you can do it so can I!



I bow down to your creativity, my friend!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 16, 2010)

If you stuck a lure on the end of your whip you could do a little trolling and maybe catch some dinner for yourself!

I have to say you have given me an idea for a snowboat this winter!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 17, 2010)

I sense a new turnout option for the TREC this spring! Or perhaps for fording water hazards? I never have liked the spray off my wheels!





Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 17, 2010)

ROFL! I would be laughing my arse off if this wasn't so close to the truth in this area. I must say Susanne you are certainly determined to keep Mingus in shape this winter. Afterall who needs skis that will float right on top of the snow and what fun you will have.

You are so very lucky to have Mingus, Koda sticks his nose out the barn door in the morning to see if it is raining. Jimmy doesn't even both to check anymore he just figures it is.

That picture is priceless.


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 17, 2010)

With this kind of creativity this years event could be one of the most unique drives of the year. I was working on pontoons that would fit under the wheels. This beats me hands down.

Ron


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 17, 2010)

I hate it when this happens. I must have touched the wrong button once again.

Ron


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow! That is so cool! Maybe you two could have a weekly rescue TV series! It could be big, really big!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 17, 2010)

Sadly all I get is the red X


----------



## gimp (Dec 17, 2010)

I want to ride along with her!


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2010)

Mingus already thinks he's a star, so he's all in favor of his own TV show...kind of like McGyver, only he'd call it *McMyngus*.

As for the boat canopy catching the wind as Major Clementine mentioned, that's an alternative use for this rig -- paraponysailing!

I personally love the duckie idea, but Mingus (aka McMyngus) says he doesn't do cute...what an egotist!

Myrna, this is the special Sport Floatation Harness from http://www.SwimPonyTack.com -- everything is built-in and the tugs are magnetic. Since the boat has no singletree, a separate breast collar would cause soring of the shoulder. This is, of course, a synthetic harness -- imagine cleaning leather after this!

Targetsmom, since this was a training drive, I was a bit premature asking for a critique. Wait til you see our showboat! You are, of course, correct regarding the lack of gloves and apron -- our formal turnout includes an apron that doubles as a floatation device, diving gloves and a helmet with aqualung -- the boat and lifejacket are black with gold pinstriping.

It's too bad you can't see my feet in this photo -- since I always strive to be stylish, here's what I'm wearing:


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh great...Scarlet saw this and now she wants to be ponied. Does anyone have 4-legged waterskis we could borrow?


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 17, 2010)

Those shoes/flippers are hilarious! Wow, and I thought the big question regarding proper turn-out was "is my hat too big"?

My quietest driver is a pregnant mare. She wonders if you can attach a kiddie side/car/boat?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 19, 2010)

Now that I've picked myself back up off the floor(where I rolled off onto LAUGHING!!), I must say, I think you have it covered, Susanne!! What a creative gal you are, my friend! GOOD for you and Mingus both!

Paddle on!!!





Margo


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha ha!





That picture is great!!!





Daryl


----------



## Relic (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok my daughter was here last night and saw this post..opened it and about fell of the chair laughing. Got to the sexy blue fins and from there was totally out of control almost to the point of wetting herself



says she would have loved to be there in person to see first hand.


----------

